# One Fine Acre Spring Kiddings (Pictures of the Does we kept)



## OneFineAcre (Mar 12, 2014)

Had our first today, E1.  Cookie on day 149.  Big single (4lb) doeling.  I guess singles are Cookies thing,  3rd Freshening, 3rd single.  I don't mind singles, Lord knows we don't need the goats.  At least in our experience, doelings at least nurse both sides and don't get the doe lopsided.  Single bucklings seem to just want to nurse one side.

She was born about 9pm.  We brought her in to get her good and dry.  It's going to be 29 degrees tonight, but she is good and strong, so we just took her back out with her mom.  I feel that's always best.




 





Look at me Mom, 4lbs.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 13, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Elyssia001 (Mar 13, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 13, 2014)

Love the color - she's beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice! She looks good and sturdy! Congrats on your first kid this year.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 13, 2014)

She's very sturdy.  Had no problems with the cold weather last night.  Is nursing very strong.  And it looks like she's already nursing both sides 

Her first kid was a doe, and nursed both sides every single time she nursed.  Kept her udder perfectly balanced.  Last kid was a buck and only nursed one side.  Before we even noticed she became totally lopsided and we could never get her straight.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 13, 2014)

We had Zamia and Rosemary due this past Sunday.  But, we actually had two dates.  When we put Rocky in we saw some initial breeding activity, we left them together for a week and saw them breeding again later in the week.  So, apparently the later date is correct.  It could get busy around here this weekend.

I wish my wife and daughter good luck.  I'm leaving today for the ACC basketball tournament.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 13, 2014)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 13, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> We had Zamia and Rosemary due this past Sunday.  But, we actually had two dates.  When we put Rocky in we saw some initial breeding activity, we left them together for a week and saw them breeding again later in the week.  So, apparently the later date is correct.  It could get busy around here this weekend.
> 
> I wish my wife and daughter good luck.  I'm leaving today for the ACC basketball tournament.


LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2014)

OK, need to change this to Buck kidding thread 

Cookie single doe Wed 3/12
Ginger single doe Sun 3/16
Zamia twin bucks  Sun 3/16
Rosemary twin bucks Mon 3/17
Minnie twin bucks Tue 3/18

I would especially like to thank Rosemary and Minnie for waiting until the freezing rain started.

Will post pics as soon as I can.  So far everyone is strong and healthy looking.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2014)

Got home in time to take some pictures today.

Cookie's baby was first. A single doe.  Think she may be polled.










Ginger was second. Single doe. Think she may have blue eyes.









Zamia was third.  Twin bucklings.  We think one of these may have blue eyes.  Was glad I got at least one buckling because I had a reservation for one.  Sure would have loved another doe from her.









Rosemary was next.  Twin bucklings.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2014)

Minnie kidded last.  Sometime between 4 am and 7am this morning.  Twin bucklings.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Nothing like cute little kids


----------



## kinder (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations.!!!!. Cuteness over load.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 18, 2014)

We've got 5 more to go, but will have a little break and they are a little more spread out.  About run out of room this time.  Had to clean the chicken coop and use it.  Chickens were on their own.

Maybe we'll get a few more girls with the next ones.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Mar 18, 2014)

Awww!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats on all the beautiful babies!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2014)

Today was a good day.  Moved Zamia, Cookie, Rosemary and Ginger from kidding stalls to nursery pen.  Babies are great.

Cookies baby is not polled.
Ginger's doeling has blue eyes.
Both of Zamia's bucklings have blue eyes.
One of Minnie's bucklings has blue eyes.

In case you haven't noticed, some of them are not so easy to tell apart.  Two mostly white, one light brown, the rest mostly black or dark brown.  We've got them all figured out though


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 21, 2014)

Congratulations!  They are beautiful NDs - I love all the colors!  Must say, I'm a bit jealous of the blue eyes.  I don't think any of ours have blue eyes - we do have three does left to kid, though, so we'll see.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful coloring across the board.


----------



## NaturesPace (Mar 21, 2014)

congrats! they are wonderful.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments.

But, you know have you ever seen an ugly baby goat? 

I sure haven't.


----------



## kinder (Mar 21, 2014)

Duly noted, One Fine


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 21, 2014)

OK,
Everyone is doing great.
Couple of does are doing really great. One thing we do on or about the 3rd day after freshening we start milking twice per day while dam raising to encourage milk production.  Our theory is that 3 day olds don't "demand" much milk.  So, if we milk them while they are nursing we increase demand, so she will increase supply.

My gosh, Zamia and Ginger are already producing some serious milk.

Their kids are with them all the time, but milking twice per day we are getting a cup (8 oz) per milking just a week into lactation.

That is really good for a Nigerian


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 25, 2014)

We've got good weight gain going so far.
Cookies baby weighed 4 lbs at birth and 6.9 lbs on day 12
Gingers was 5.1lbs at birth and 8 lbs on day 8.

All others in the same range at least percentage wise.  Pretty good.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 28, 2014)

The farm that reserved a buckling from Zamia visited and confirmed they do want one and put down a deposit.  But, they want a little more time to figure out which one 

We do have some interest in the other buckling as well, but I'm playing a little hard to get there I'm not going to make a commitment until after the spring shows.

We also have a farm visit today from someone looking two doelings.  We've decided to keep Ginger's doeling but sell Cookie's. I've also discussed the possibility of selling two of my yearlings to them bred.

Taffy is due in a couple of weeks.

We are disbudding Sat.  I'm a little worried we waited too long for one of the bucklings.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 28, 2014)

Although most people recommend disbudding within the first two weeks, our vet has been doing it for years, and she said you can go up to the 3-4 week range and still be successful if you do a thorough job.  LOL - when we were there getting our kids disbudded, someone brought in a kid that was nearly 6 _months _old and wanted to have it disbudded...I'd say that's waiting to long.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 29, 2014)

The babies are adorable!  Congrats on your sales.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2014)

We dis-budded all on Saturday and started all on 3 day's of dimethox for coccidia prevention.
Weighed all again.

Cookies single doe weighed 4lbs 1oz at birth on 3/12 and weighed 7lbs 13 oz yesterday
Gingers single doe weighed 5lbs 1 oz at birth on 3/16 and weighed 9lbs 6 oz yesterday.
Zamias twin bucklings weighed 4lb 1oz and 3lbs 2oz at birth on 3/16 and  8lbs 6oz and 6lbs 10oz.
Rosemary's twin bucklings weighed 4lbs 4oz and 3lbs 2oz at birth on 3/16 and 7lbs 8oz and 7lbs 1oz
Minnies twin bucklings weighed 2lbs 2oz each at birth on 3/17 and 4lbs 6oz and 4lbs 2oz.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 2, 2014)

Some pictures of the babies.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 2, 2014)

Cute! Getting big


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 4, 2014)

So, um, you don't have any doelings for sale or prices on your web site. Are they all sold? (Where's that whistling smiley?  ) We might be in the Carolinas this summer anyway...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 4, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> So, um, you don't have any doelings for sale or prices on your web site. Are they all sold? (Where's that whistling smiley?  ) We might be in the Carolinas this summer anyway...



We've only had the two doelings so far and no we have not sold them.  I believe we will definitely keep Gingers, the black and white one.  We've discussed that we might/will probably sell Cookie's.  We still have 5 more to kid.  I wasn't going to actively try to market any until all are born.

Plus, we tend to keep ours longer and wean them later just for our convenience.

We've also been discussing selling one of our yearlings, and maybe two.  We do that sometimes too.

We've had a conversation with someone who was referred to us by a previous goat buyer who I discussed selling a yearling bred.   I'll keep you informed.  If you see any you are specifically interested in send me a PM.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay. One due in May or a yearling might work out well too. Its not for sure, but the kids arent sure they can wait another year for a Nigee doeling. Lol. We shall see what our LaMancha has in a few weeks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 9, 2014)

Round two is about to start.  Taffy is due tomorrow, but her ligs are still tight.  Then Coco and Coleus will be due around the 24th and 25th.  Our first freshner Daisy and Clara Belle are due around May the 6th.  Clara Belle doesn't even look pregnant at this point so we are wondering if she settled, although we haven't seen her come back into heat.  Moonshine was 7 months old when he bred her, so hopefully he got the job done and she is just a late bloomer.  Daisy on the other hand looks very pregnant and has a nice looking udder so far.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2014)

Taffy had a single buckling today (day 148)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 12, 2014)

Here he is.
The year of the bucklings continue.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 12, 2014)

I got 7 out of the 8 born in March in one picture.  The only doeling in this picture is the black and white one in the back.


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 14, 2014)

They are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 20, 2014)

Taffy's buckling is the prettiest one yet.  He is a  soft "buff" or brown color and those baby blue eyes


----------



## SillyChicken (Apr 20, 2014)

don't you love the blue eyes!  3 of the 5 mine had are blue.. We're keeping two of the light buff doelings (blue eyes).  Congrats on your babies so far!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Apr 21, 2014)

Beautiful kids!  There are some great colors and I love the blue eyes! 

I see your comments about "buckling thread" and "year of the buckling," and smile because we had just the opposite happen this year.  Out of 12 kids, we only had 3 bucklings (I was knocked out of my socks at the odds).  LOL - if we were closer, I'd ask you about a little ND kid switch-a-roo. I certainly wouldn't mind having one or two of those boys to breed my girls to next year.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> Beautiful kids!  There are some great colors and I love the blue eyes!
> 
> I see your comments about "buckling thread" and "year of the buckling," and smile because we had just the opposite happen this year.  Out of 12 kids, we only had 3 bucklings (I was knocked out of my socks at the odds).  LOL - if we were closer, I'd ask you about a little ND kid switch-a-roo. I certainly wouldn't mind having one or two of those boys to breed my girls to next year.



Lucky you!!!
We still have 3 does to kid, so maybe we will still turn it around.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 22, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> Lucky you!!!
> We still have 3 does to kid, so maybe we will still turn it around.



Im with you. We are at 4 boys, 0 girls (two different bucks) and no more until at least late September. 

Crossing my fingers for you to get some girls.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Im with you. We are at 4 boys, 0 girls (two different bucks) and no more until at least late September.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you to get some girls.



I'll cross mine with you.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 22, 2014)

You said they can be hard to tell apart.  Try all white lambs. Even the couple of black ones I have are all marked the same!

Beautiful babies!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 25, 2014)

Coleus kidded today.  Triplets, two girls and a boy.  Finally some girls.

My wife texted me, "one doeling so far".  Then about 5 minutes later she texted " 2 doelings".  I texted to her "tell her to stop right there".  My wife texted " 1 buck".  I texted "tell her to please stop now !!!!"

The first two are the girls. 2-10oz and 2-2oz





And this is the boy. 3-13oz


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 25, 2014)

At least you got a few does.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 25, 2014)

It was weird in that the boy was the last one born.  Big boys usually come first.


----------



## madcow (Apr 26, 2014)

Taffy's buckling is a great color!  He's so very cute!  Why are the bucklings the cutest ones?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 28, 2014)

madcow said:


> Taffy's buckling is a great color!  He's so very cute!  Why are the bucklings the cutest ones?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2014)

Daisy had twins today.  Two more bucklings.
Daisy is a first freshner and we were a little worried to the point that we had the vet out two weeks ago.  She seemed a little bloated with no diet change.  And, she wasn't eating.  Further observation and we noticed she was not chewing her cud.  Vet basically said she had "a lot' of baby in her and it was getting crowded in their and causing her some pain, basically "cholic" in a goat. Vet could hear mulitple heart beats but no way to know if there were more.  Gave her some banamine, B12, and some Milk of Magnesia.  We were worried that since she wasn't eating she might develop ketosis.  But, after a day she returned to normal and we were counting the days because we were afraid she would not make it to term.

She kidded on day 144. Two big boys.  Didn't have a chance to weigh, but one has to be 4 lbs and the other over 3

But, we were also worried that she might have some kidding problems.  She was bred at 13 months old  at 45 lbs and is 18 months old now. But, she comes from a line that has never had any issues.

Ligs were gone last night so we put here in the kidding stall.  Well she hollered so much today we let here back out.  So, my wife went out to check this afternoon and she had basically plopped them out in the middle of the yard, so no problems kidding.

She has a fantastic udder for a first freshner too.  I think she may be the best we have bred here.

Had storms here today, will get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't wait to see photos, and at least you got two more doelings. Yay!

I really like Taffy, so I went and looked back at your thread. She didn't have any doelings. Tell her I don't like her anymore.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

Coco had a single doeling today.  Still had ligs this morning.  Wife went to pick up daughter at school at 3:15.  When she got home at 4:15 she had plopped one in the yard.  Kid has got to be over 5 lbs.  She was already walking around like she owned the place


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

Final count was 5 Does and 10 bucklings.
Surprisingly, we have deposits on 4 bucklings. I had planned on wethering two of those, but somebody wanted them.  Of the 6 remaining will likely wether at least 5 of them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

Taffy's buckling. Beautiful blue eyes.





Coleus does.  Both are polled.





Coleus buckling.





Daisy's bucklings.  One has blue eyes.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Can't wait to see photos, and at least you got two more doelings. Yay!
> 
> I really like Taffy, so I went and looked back at your thread. She didn't have any doelings. Tell her I don't like her anymore.



We really like Taffy too.  You have a good eye. 
We showed her 4 times as a first freshner.  Won her age group 3 times and one of those was Reserve Grand Champion (youth show).  The 4th show she came in dead last in her age group.  Go figure.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful kids! Love all the colors. We are still waiting on a couple does to kid. Our breeding season was spread out a bit due to a young herdsire and some first time mommas. We are 60%/ 40%  (bucklings to doelings) so far this season which is great because one man has put an order for 5+ bucklings as brush clearer for some new property that's completely overgrown. Later he said he will celebrate the cleared land with a big fiesta and BBQ goat is on the menu. LOL!!! I told him I want an invitation.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 6, 2014)

Well, the couple of does we were waiting on to kid did exactly that, they kidded.  
We had our first Pure Koy Ranch kids born at Calfee Farms. Each first timer had a single buckling. We named the first buckling "Uno" since he was the first ever Pure Koy Ranch Spanish kid to be born on our farm. Pics coming soon!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 6, 2014)

goatboy1973 said:


> Well, the couple of does we were waiting on to kid did exactly that, they kidded.
> We had our first Pure Koy Ranch kids born at Calfee Farms. Each first timer had a single buckling. We named the first buckling "Uno" since he was the first ever Pure Koy Ranch Spanish kid to be born on our farm. Pics coming soon!



Congratulations


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 14, 2014)

An update on the girls we kept from this spring.

Molly who is Cookies baby is a *big girl*.  Just like her mama. She' large enough to breed now at 7 months, and we are going to breed her in Dec.










Opal was the 2nd born, and she is Ginger's baby.  Beautiful markings and blue eyes





Shea was born May 1st.
She's standing beside Zamia, but her mom is Cocoa the brown doe facing the other way. She's a big girl too.  We may breed her this fall too.




Little Nutmeg.  She's smaller but mainly because she was a triplet.  All of the others were big singles when they were born. I just love Chamoise markings.  She's polled too.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 14, 2014)

very nice pictures, love all the different colors!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 14, 2014)

Beautiful ladies, it's interesting how we get the wide variety of coloring.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 14, 2014)

The colors are one of the many things I love about Nigerians


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 15, 2014)

They all look so nice!

It looks like Nutmeg is about the same size and build as Aravis.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 15, 2014)

Fullhousefarm said:


> They all look so nice!
> 
> It looks like Nutmeg is about the same size and build as Aravis.


She's a little shorter in length that's comimg from Caspian


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful girls - you do have some great colors!  It's so fun to see them grow up.

Our spring doelings are also as big or almost as big as their mommas.  One or two of them still try to nurse occasionally, though.   Nothing like seeing a nearly 9-month old doeling about the size of her mom, nursing, while a frisky buck is trying to get her attention.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 17, 2014)

beautiful ladies.  now countdown to kidding...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 17, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> She's a little shorter in length that's comimg from Caspian


@Fullhousefarm
I read what I wrote again and it didn't make sense. 

What I meant was I think both Aravis and Nutmeg both are a little shorter in body length than my others, and they both get that from Caspian.

He is shorter in length when he stands beside Rocky.


----------

